# Anybody from michigan



## 13583

Anybody from Michigan who would like to chat here: poetmistress###hotmail.com or we can just chat here


----------



## 17079

I realize this is an old thread, but I just found it. I'm just outside of Flint.







Any other Michiganders?


----------



## Jimmi

i am in Belleville, Ann Arbor area


----------



## 19739

I guess better late then never... I have been reading this site for a couple of months and then came across this message. Although I am borned and raised in Europe (Netherlands) I have been living in a suburb of Detroit for the last 10 years....so I think that kind of makes me a michigander


----------



## 22658

I know this is a old thread but i just became a member. I am from michigan also. Just outside Flint. Hope to learn alot and help who i can.


----------



## luckotheirish

I"m in Grand Rapids michigan


----------



## TiffanyTain

Today is my first day on this site and I stumbled across this. I know this is late but hey it's worth a shot. I'm from Michigan, just outside of Detroit.


----------



## Patman75

Welcome to the forum TiffanyTain.There is a few us from Michigan in here.


----------



## searching4answers

from eastern michigan.


----------



## kvx10GrandRapids

Hello all. This is my first time posting here and wondering if anyone with IBS from Michigan meets or at least talks. I have IBS-C and figured much about it on my own. I am 32 years old and only realized this a few years ago. My biggest problems is not IBS itself because I can just avoid the foods that trigger it. I am finding it very hard socially to deal with this disorder. I even have problems even dating because my diet is so different when I go out to eat. My friends and family try to understand but I am just feeling lost and lonely. I would appreciate some input. Thanks!


----------



## JenThur

Hello everyone!I'm new to the site and live in Ann Arbor. I have IBS-D and have been unsuccessful with treatment so far.


----------



## JennKz

Not sure anyone is going to see this. I live in MI. Have my whole life.I'm 37 now but have had IBS for as long as I can remember. I would do anything to have people that I can actually sit and talk with about this darn condition. jennkzmail with gmail at the end is how you contact me.I live in Northern MI but I'm from all around. I would be willing to try and set something up for anyone who would like to start a support group.


----------



## JLEE2LEE

I just joined today. I'm in Battle Creek MI. Are there any meet ups in the Battle Creek/Kalamazoo areas? I'm trying to do the low fodmap dietitians to try to eliminate the specific foods that trigger my ibs.


----------



## Tired of saying no

I just joined today. Would love to hear from Michiganders or anyone! It helps to know we're not alone. While I've dealt with IBS, both D and C, most of my life, in the last year it's gotten much worse, especially urgent diarrhea, possibly due to the addition of estradiol (female hormone) for low bone density. At least, that's what my GI doc blamed the flare on and suggested I try the no-FODMAP diet. The nurse cringed as she handed me the sheet, saying 'you're not gonna like this.' It's not an easy diet. Lots of forbidden foods like no gluten and no dairy products, except for hard cheeses, etc. I tried for awhile, not perfectly, and felt somewhat better but slowly slipped back into normal eating patterns. Oddly, when Michigan's heat and humidity returned, so did the urgency and diarrhea. My sister referred to it as the 'summer complaint.' Only this summer, once the cramps started, there was almost no time to find a bathroom. A couple of accidents, in the last month. If I take Imodium, I'm constipated, sometimes for several days!

I also convinced the GI doc to prescribe xifaxin (antibiotic) just in case it's SIBO but health insurance refused to pay (around $1000), stating I hadn't tried diet modification or daily doses of Imodium. I'm almost desperate enough to ask friends traveling to Ecuador this winter if they can try to get it without a script and probably for much less money. It's commonly prescribed for traveler's diarrhea anyway.

I know everyone can relate in that it stops us from doing things we want to do! Like traveling and going out to eat without knowing where the bathroom is and if there's more than one stall! I feel positively neurotic sometimes! Am I crazy that I shy away from riding in other people's cars or just walking around town, especially after eating! Today, a friend invited me to travel with her to Arizona. I wanted to say YES and I did(!) but my mind instantly got busy calculating how I will deal with it. Take Imodium every day? Will it work? Will I have an accident? Should I cut back on eating? And how many days can a person go without 'going?' Should I stop or cut back on the hormones? Will that even help?!

It's a wild carnival ride some days.


----------

